# new member of the zoo, critique please



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful. He looks, overall, like a well put together guy, very balanced. If I HAD to pick something out, I might say that his neck looks to tie on a tad low, maybe a steep shoulder and his back pasterns look like they might be posty?.... 
He looks like he has nice short canons in the front, with nice pasterns and straight legs. Deep girth, nice back end, maybe a tad long in the back... his back legs look like they might be cow hocked, I dunno, someone tell me if I'm right or wrong, ha ha. Gorgeous face and head shape! I really like him.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He is a tad long in the back for a gelding, just a tiny bit, tho. A true 16 hands, he's got nice bone, and everything fits well together. Once I have him home, I'll take real confo pics.
He is a biiiiiig puppydog


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks nice. cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody else? Please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like her too. Agree with the low neck set. Need better pictures.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Will take a while, hubby/ fence builder is away for a couple of weeks. I'll try to make it out to where he is before tho.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice looker.... for a TB!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks....I'm not sure about TB......too many QH features....short upright pasterns, short cannon bone, huge hip, and not at all a TB face. I'd say Appendix.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, just being a smarty, if you didn't guess. Don't know much at all about apendix breed. Thought it was just a 'style' of quarterhorse that was TB-like.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh....
it's 50/50 QH and TB, the registry created an extra section, the Appendix, for them. The only outcross allowed.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree about his shoulder, little steeper than I like. might be a little harder to collect than one with a better neckset/shoulder angle, but otherwise he would seem to be a good riding horse to me.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Shoulder matches pastern...that's why I don't think he's TB;-)
Next weekend I'll get better confo shots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me like! Me think he's all thbd. Yumm.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Pics from today. Sorry for the blur, it was getting dark fast


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I like him!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, me too....I didn't see him for two weeks and still like him....good;-)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i dont see apic .


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Handsome horse!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

stevenson said:


> i dont see apic .


if he doesn't show up for you here, he's in my "critters" album;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sweet sweet face


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's one for critique. 
And I'm leaning more towards thoroughbred now....


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh ... HOW did I miss his thread? He has an adorable face! I stay way from critiquing TB's though. I don't do well with them.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, try anyway, just pretend he's an appendix as originally thought;-)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The big grey ? he is a nice looking horse. He is very solid looking. 
is the sorrel the skipper w , with the brand on the butt ? 
The big grey horse looks like he would be good for dressage or HJ .


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, sorrel(actually she's registered chestnut), is the Skipper W. I gotta take new pics of her;-)

Beau/Bo tried on his new (my old) western saddle, and for now that's what it will be. He has to grow a set of decent feet before he'll work seriously.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Well, try anyway, just pretend he's an appendix as originally thought;-)


Okay then!

I don't think there's much to pick on here, myself. I agree with the others that say his shoulder is a bit upright. His neck is set a bit low and his back is a touch long. He appears a bit bum high and camped under in the back BUT I think the fence is tricking my eyes somewhat with the shadows across his legs.

He's got great bone and looks very balanced and sturdy. Plus I want to kiss his face!


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> He is a biiiiiig puppydog


That's so funny that you said puppydog. My friend laugh at me because I call my horse "puppy". Very nice looking horse you have there!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you
BBB, he's definitely not bum high or camped under. He's standing a bit funny because he's sore. They had him in a packed dirt with rocks paddock right next to newly arrived pigs...he ran like an idiot and hurt his RF:-(
Bluehorse, I call all my animals and sometimes even hubby "ciuccolo".....Italian for puppy


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Awww poor guy - well he's a keeper!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Oh....
> it's 50/50 QH and TB, the registry created an extra section, the Appendix, for them. The only outcross allowed.


It isn't always 50/50.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

GoAppendix said:


> It isn't always 50/50.


Really? If that's the case, im even more convinced he is appendix


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Severely mad Arabian this morning...note the neck....because.......


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Beau is finally home


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Not really sure about each other....the resident gray was putting up quite a show for the new gray;-)


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY!! So glad he's home!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too. He's currently wondering about the slowfeeder net...he has the one with the largest holes, the "beginner" net. He also needs to get used to feed 3 times a day, very hard;-). 
He's missing about 100 lbs. His feet are horrible. What little there is. All chipped and brittle. So our main objectives are eating and growing feet, for at least a month. 
Already tried out saddle, fits him like a glove. Yeah!!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY for the saddle!

And **** about the slow feeder net. Hubby's horse just can't seem to get it. So what he does now is push his face into the net and grab the hay that pokes out the holes. Pretty soon, you see a big, indented hole in the middle of the hay net where his nose pokes in. Cracks me up. While he's doing this, Zoot is usually on the other side getting smashed in the face with the hay bag because Dorado's pushing it. I need to get a video of it because it's hysterical.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I have these holes, too. I think it's Snipper doing it. She just shoves her big QH nose in the net. I have them hanging on the fence, so part 2, the funny part, is not happening here
Its obviously a matter of intelligence.....or ingenuity? She is not the brightest. At least not in comparison with Patino.....BUT....she's such a good girl!


----------

